# Want to use this for keys



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

I was digging through some scrap wood pieces to find something to use for keys on my miter joints and found this old piece of wood that came off an old cabinet. Any clue what kind of wood it is? I can tell you it's very hard to cut. Any help would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## tlm724 (Mar 16, 2014)

A friend just stopped by and reminded me that this wood is Brazilian tiger wood.


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm guessing Lignum Vitae from its appearance.
Has been used for handles and shafts and is very hard. Should be slightly oily.
Mark


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

markm said:


> I'm guessing Lignum Vitae from its appearance.
> Has been used for handles and shafts and is very hard. Should be slightly oily.
> Mark


I have worked with _G. sanctum_, a.k.a. Lignum vitae, for its antimicrobial activities. The wood resembles petrified wood and is about as dense. The very property you mentioned, slightly oily, made it very useful for boat propellers that outlast steel. Unfortunately the trees grow very slowly, cm/decade.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The lignum vitae I've seen was much darker and is a protected species now, and has been for quite some time I think. Lignum Vitae | The Wood Database - Lumber Identification (Hardwoods)

That wood does resemble the tiger wood in these photos and is available as hardwood flooring for $3-6 /sq ft according to one link I just looked at. tiger wood species - Bing Images


----------



## alohaberkeley (Oct 4, 2011)

I agree with tlm724's friend. Tiger wood is a marketing name in the flooring industry. I know it as Goncalo Alves, a wood from So. Amer. that is hard and heavy and finishes beautifully. The pics are definitely not Lignum Vitae. Hope this helps...............Wes


----------

